# Depressione: quello che sto imparando.



## giorgiocan (5 Gennaio 2014)

Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.

Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente depresso, ma credo come milioni di altre persone, che alternano semplicemente momenti personali in funzione del ritmo della propria esistenza. Dunque avevo della depressione un'idea un po' superficiale, quasi una familiarità di sufficienza.

Non conoscevo invece la depressione in termini clinici, ovvero la cosiddetta Depressione Maggiore. E credo che la cosa valga praticamente per tutti - eccetto addetti ai lavori - come qualsiasi cosa grave ed inedita non ci tocchi da vicino.

Se le dinamiche basilari di un disturbo depressivo sono facilmente immaginabili (ecco uno schema riassuntivo tra i tanti: http://www.leanonme.net/ch-it/infor...ione/quali-sono-gli-effetti-delle-depressioni), ciò che costituisce il vero problema ed essenzialmente la pericolosità intrinseca di questo fenomeno è la *distorsione della realtà*.

Mi reputo una persona intelligente, ho quotidiane occasioni di mettere alla prova il mio intelletto e la mia razionalità, quindi ho sempre fatto affidamento sulla mia testa ed ho sempre considerato le mie doti una risorsa preziosa. Eppure quando sono arrivato qui praticamente tutti avete cercato di farmi capire che stavo delirando. Se ricordate, la mia enorme difficoltà nel seguire i vostri consigli stava nel fatto che io *mi sentivo assolutamente lucido*, ma proprio non coglievo il senso dei vostri appelli.

La fregatura sta proprio qui: è praticamente impossibile rendersi conto in prima persona del salto che può avvenire tra "umore depresso" ed "episodio depressivo", perchè presupponendo il secondo un decorso prolungato, quando ci si trova dentro è troppo tardi per rielaborare con oggettività la propria condizione. Quindi si può tranquillamente non percepire come sintomi le proiezioni, le distorsioni prolungate che diventano schemi di pensiero radicati e concatenati alla percezione di sè e del proprio ambiente. Detta più semplicemente, il delirio può diventare "selettivo" e incastrarsi alla perfezione in un ambito di sè solo parzialmente disfunzionale.

In questo modo, ci si trova praticamente privi di difese razionali e alla propria mercè, in un circolo vizioso da cui *senza un intervento esterno non si esce*. E la gravità ulteriore del problema è che normalmente questa condizione viene sottovalutata (da se stessi, dagli altri) fino a quando non diventa estremamente disabilitante. In poche parole, un vortice che ti sottrae di fatto ogni motivazione per andare avanti. Per molti è un argomento tabù, ma mi stupirei se qualcuno di voi non avesse mai sentito associare depressione e suicidio.

Questo detto, per il momento sono stato fortunato. C'è chi mi ha mostrato una strada e mi ha convinto (con estrema fatica) che era assolutamente necessario imboccarla. Attualmente la mia motivazione è proprio la terapia: sono convinto che aver scelto di curarmi sia stato un gesto costruttivo, positivo, un estremo aggrapparmi alla vita prima di affogare; ed è l'unica cosa di cui, in questo periodo, mi riconosco (moderatamente, eh!) il merito.

Sapere di essermi attivato, imparare a conoscere in prima persona il mio problema, è già un aiuto. Sapere che ora posso sì continuare a fare affidamento sulla mia testa, ma tenendo ben presente che non posso far conto su alcuni meccanismi, che in questo momento sono falsati, è un modo per restituirmi via via a me stesso. Mi sono affidato a qualcuno di competente, così come in qualsiasi altro caso si necessiti di cure, e dopo le prime resistenze dovute all'ignoranza e al pregiudizio sono serenamente convinto che non ci fosse altro da fare, e che anzi sia una cosa perfettamente sensata e normale. Se aveste l'appendicite, dubito che tentereste di operarvi da soli sul tavolo della cucina, giusto?

Il senso di questo post è questo. Spero possa essere uno spunto per chi dovesse sperimentare il mio stesso disagio (e per chi dovesse trovarsi a star vicino a qualcuno cui capiti la stessa cosa). Non si può risolvere un problema senza conoscerne le cause e le dinamiche. E non sempre si può bastare a se stessi. Basta davvero poco per disporre dei mezzi per non dover affrontare alla cieca una sofferenza che trova il suo nutrimento soprattutto nella superficialità e nella paura. Se dovesse capitare a voi, o a qualcuno che vi è caro, sappiate che *fare la differenza è alla vostra portata*.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie mille,bellissimo post,mi ha fatto piacere leggerlo... però te hai trovato un terapeuta che ti giova, non tutti sono così,  ad alcuni gli dici pesche e ti diconi albicocche. ..per dire che da soli nn se ne esce,ma in certi casi non si sa con chi uscirne..


----------



## Flavia (5 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grazie mille,bellissimo post,mi ha fatto piacere leggerlo... però te hai trovato un terapeuta che ti giova, non tutti sono così,  ad alcuni gli dici pesche e ti diconi albicocche. ..per dire che da soli nn se ne esce,ma in certi casi non si sa con chi uscirne..


ne esci con te
ed è una buona compagnia
i farmaci, il terapeuta
sono solo delle stampelle
che ti aiutano ad affrontare i giorni
ma la verità è che l'aiuto maggiore
viene da te, e si chiama
istinto di sopravvivenza
:smile:
P.S: è una strada
molto lunga e difficile....


----------



## Hellseven (5 Gennaio 2014)

Dai, che ne stai uscendo. Bravo e in bocca al lupo


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grazie mille,bellissimo post,mi ha fatto piacere leggerlo... però te hai trovato un terapeuta che ti giova, non tutti sono così,  ad alcuni gli dici pesche e ti diconi albicocche. ..per dire che da soli nn se ne esce,ma in certi casi non si sa con chi uscirne..


Beh, non posso assolutamente darti torto. Per me è stato il secondo tentativo, quello buono. La prima esperienza in effetti è stata poco fruttuosa, anche se devo dire che stavo così male che probabilmente la psicoterapeuta era più preoccupata che non le svenissi davanti, che altro.

C'è anche un altro fatto: questo disturbo va trattato, nelle sue forme gravi, attraverso la consulenza di uno psichiatra. E a moltissimi la sola idea fa paura, come fosse un marchio di cui non ti liberi più. C'è tanta disinformazione a riguardo, e io stesso ero molto prevenuto.

In ogni caso è vero, la ricerca di un interlocutore non è sempre facile. Ma è un primo gesto senza compiere il quale, in determinate condizioni, non si va avanti.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grazie mille,bellissimo post,mi ha fatto piacere leggerlo... però te hai trovato un terapeuta che ti giova, non tutti sono così,  ad alcuni gli dici pesche e ti diconi albicocche. ..per dire che da soli nn se ne esce,ma in certi casi non si sa con chi uscirne..


... vedi Scared... quanto conta il terapeuta. Questo post di giorgiocan è veramente d'aiuto a capire due cose.
La prima è che un terapeuta è necessario, perché noi non abbiamo una visione se non distorta; la seconda è che deve essere bravo. E cioè, tendenzialmente, caro e rinomato. È un investimento la psicoterapia, e una fatica, ma deve assorbirci tanto, se no non funziona.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> (..) il vero problema ed essenzialmente la pericolosità intrinseca di questo fenomeno è la *distorsione della realtà*.
> 
> (...)
> La fregatura sta proprio qui: è praticamente impossibile rendersi conto in prima persona del salto che può avvenire tra "umore depresso" ed "episodio depressivo", perchè presupponendo il secondo un decorso prolungato, quando ci si trova dentro è troppo tardi per rielaborare con oggettività la propria condizione. Quindi si può tranquillamente non percepire come sintomi le proiezioni, le distorsioni prolungate che diventano schemi di pensiero radicati e concatenati alla percezione di sè e del proprio ambiente. Detta più semplicemente, il delirio può diventare "selettivo" e incastrarsi alla perfezione in un ambito di sè solo parzialmente disfunzionale.
> ...


Ti faccio i complimenti anch'io :up: sei stato bravissimo. E la tua attuale consapevolezza è grandiosa. Ti ringrazio di aver messo a disposizione la tua esperienza.


Ho lasciato le parti che possono essere valide anche per altri disturbi.
Forse se ci si sente depressi si può più facilmente prender coscienza di aver bisogno d'aiuto, piuttosto di quando ci si sente esaltati.
Credo che quando ci si sente molto diversi dalla "normalità", invece di ribellarsi al concetto di normalità, sarebbe opportuno verificare se la propria stravaganza non sia patologia, prima di trascinare se stessi e gli altri in un vortice di dolore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.
> 
> Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente depresso, ma credo come milioni di altre persone, che alternano semplicemente momenti personali in funzione del ritmo della propria esistenza. Dunque avevo della depressione un'idea un po' superficiale, quasi una familiarità di sufficienza.
> 
> ...


La differenza maggiore fra la depressione maggiore e quella "abituale" è che il soggetto si è sciolto in un mare di lacrime e continua a credere fermamente che non vale nulla che meriti l'attenzione di alcun genere. Il cronicamente depresso è fermamente convinto di appartenere alla feccia dell'umanità e si illude deliberatamente di ogni cosa e concetto che lo tira giù.

La distorsione della realtà invece è un fattore che è presente in ogni individuo e la normalità è soltanto una distorsione accettata dalla maggioranza. La cura della depressione è quindi la conversione del concetto individuale a quello comune.

Detto questo, che rappresenta un sommario e superficiale giudizio dell'esistenza umana e della sua psiche, come possiamo aiutarti? Noi che abbiamo come te una distorsione della realtà tutta nostra?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ricordi """"qualcuno"""". 
Stai andando alla grande, mi piace sia quello che hai scritto sia come stai reagendo. :up:


----------



## Innominata (5 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.
> 
> Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente depresso, ma credo come milioni di altre persone, che alternano semplicemente momenti personali in funzione del ritmo della propria esistenza. Dunque avevo della depressione un'idea un po' superficiale, quasi una familiarità di sufficienza.
> 
> ...


:up: Ciao, appena posso ti scrivo in mp


----------



## JON (5 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.
> 
> Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente depresso, ma credo come milioni di altre persone, che alternano semplicemente momenti personali in funzione del ritmo della propria esistenza. Dunque avevo della depressione un'idea un po' superficiale, quasi una familiarità di sufficienza.
> 
> ...


E' sempre bello leggerti. In questa veste anche di più.

Magari accettare che da soli non si può farcela è dura, ma non credere che sia solo un problema tuo o di categoria. Piuttosto ci insegni che si tratta di riconoscere i propri limiti, e questo vale per tutti, te lo assicuro. Vedi, c'è più forza in te che in persone che all'apparenza sembrano mostrare, se non ostentare, una forte sicurezza. Fai tutto quello che è in tuo potere per stare meglio, la vita è anche bella, se vogliamo.


----------



## nate (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.
> 
> Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente depresso, ma credo come milioni di altre persone, che alternano semplicemente momenti personali in funzione del ritmo della propria esistenza. Dunque avevo della depressione un'idea un po' superficiale, quasi una familiarità di sufficienza.
> 
> ...


la depressione è la mia mcompagna fissa della vita,di psichiatri e psicofarmaci ne ho sentito parlare fin da bambino dato che mi madre ne soffriva. Poi dopo un evento traumatico ci sono finito io,in quella grave,maggiore,con la difficoltà e a volte l'impossibilità di alzarsi dal letto.poi ne sono quasi guarito >(Non di guarisce mai del tutto ) Adesso sembrava che iniziasse u8n nuovo capitolo della mia vita,sono stato quasi un anno a pensare senza far ionterferire altre persone nelle mie emozioni più profonde (Come la paura dell'abbandono),mia  madre mi ha ovviamente abbandonato da piccolo . Mi sono aperto a un certo punto e che cosa ho ricevuto. SOLO MERDA.Credevo di aver passato un natale di merda lo scorso anno,ma questo è riuscito a esssere peggiore dello scorso. Per un mese la ragazza con cui sto mi ha detto di amarmi e poi....cambia e ieri sera alla fine mi ha detto che non sa,mi vuole bene e basta. Settembre scorso stessa cosa. Che devo fare ? Sono stato sconfitto dalla vita (Bene dopo questa credo di stare tornando in depressione>)


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dai, che ne stai uscendo. Bravo e in bocca al lupo


Ti ringrazio, ma la via è lunga. D'altra parte in queste cose con la fretta si fa solo altro danno. Sto meglio di 6 mesi fa, è già un risultato. Se tra 6 mesi starò ancora meglio sarà un'altra conquista. Nessuna fretta, punto piuttosto sulla determinazione. Mi aiuta sapere che lo sto facendo per qualcuno che amo, è un'eccellente motivazione.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma la via è lunga. D'altra parte in queste cose con la fretta si fa solo altro danno. Sto meglio di 6 mesi fa, è già un risultato. Se tra 6 mesi starò ancora meglio sarà un'altra conquista. Nessuna fretta, punto piuttosto sulla determinazione. Mi aiuta sapere che lo sto facendo per qualcuno che amo, è un'eccellente motivazione.


Ciao giorgiocan,

bello leggerti così ... 

un passo alla volta, e guardati sempre intorno ... 
c'è anche durante la via, molto da vedere ... 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho lasciato le parti che possono essere valide anche per altri disturbi.
> Forse se ci si sente depressi si può più facilmente prender coscienza di aver bisogno d'aiuto, piuttosto di quando ci si sente esaltati.
> Credo che quando ci si sente molto diversi dalla "normalità", invece di ribellarsi al concetto di normalità, sarebbe opportuno verificare se la propria stravaganza non sia patologia, prima di trascinare se stessi e gli altri in un vortice di dolore.


Spunto molto interessante. Credo che anche nei picchi negativi si possa parlare di un certo tipo di esaltazione. In ogni caso, quando sei dentro una dinamica estremizzante, la pulsione è spesso quella di "volerne ancora", anche se ovviamente è difficile averne consapevolezza.
D'altra parte - penso alla sindrome bipolare - ci sono disturbi che consistono proprio in continui salti da un estremo all'altro, e "dall'interno" si riesce persino ad elaborare una qualche coerenza nei comportamenti che ne conseguono.

Ad ogni modo, la consapevolezza aiuta moltissimo, certo. Ma di fatto il primo problema che il mio medico dovrà (aiutarmi a) risolvere è ancora quello della mia continua battaglia coi fantasmi. In pratica sono spesso ancora bloccato tra accettazione e rifiuto della mia ossessione. Nei giorni scorsi avevo anche ipotizzato di romperti le palle in pvt: la tua logica e la tua lucidità sono l'arma che adesso vorrei nel mio arsenale.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La distorsione della realtà invece è un fattore che è presente in ogni individuo e la normalità è soltanto una distorsione accettata dalla maggioranza. La cura della depressione è quindi la conversione del concetto individuale a quello comune.


Che bella sintesi! Conoscevo questo meccanismo, ma devo dire che l'hai esposto benissimo. Tra l'altro questo passo si lega perfettamente con un altro aspetto chiave della depressione, ovvero il progressivo *isolamento*. Ed è quando ti arrendi a te stesso che inizia a diventare davvero buio, attorno.



> Detto questo, che rappresenta un sommario e superficiale giudizio dell'esistenza umana e della sua psiche, come possiamo aiutarti? Noi che abbiamo come te una distorsione della realtà tutta nostra?


Ma voi lo state già facendo! E andate benissimo così! :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi ricordi """"qualcuno"""".
> Stai andando alla grande, mi piace sia quello che hai scritto sia come stai reagendo. :up:


Ciao Mille! Sai che quando sono arrivato qui sei la prima persona di cui mi hanno parlato? Dicevano che forse eri l'unica qui dentro che avrebbe potuto comprendere veramente il mio stato d'animo e la mia situazione, ed eventualmente consigliarmi. Quindi mi fa doppiamente piacere il "tifo"! 

Grazie!


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :up: Ciao, appena posso ti scrivo in mp


Mi farebbe piacere! A presto!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Spunto molto interessante. Credo che anche nei picchi negativi si possa parlare di un certo tipo di esaltazione. In ogni caso, quando sei dentro una dinamica estremizzante, la pulsione è spesso quella di "volerne ancora", anche se ovviamente è difficile averne consapevolezza.
> D'altra parte - penso alla sindrome bipolare - ci sono disturbi che consistono proprio in continui salti da un estremo all'altro, e "dall'interno" si riesce persino ad elaborare una qualche coerenza nei comportamenti che ne conseguono.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, la consapevolezza aiuta moltissimo, certo. Ma di fatto il primo problema che il mio medico dovrà (aiutarmi a) risolvere è ancora quello della mia continua battaglia coi fantasmi. *In pratica sono spesso ancora bloccato tra accettazione e rifiuto della mia ossessione*. Nei giorni scorsi avevo anche ipotizzato di romperti le palle in pvt: la tua logica e la tua lucidità sono l'arma che adesso vorrei nel mio arsenale.


La nostra psiche è molto complessa e ci fa stare spesso male ma ogni ossessione è un espediente per non affrontare altro.
Si inventa di tutto. Le nostre ossessioni son sempre meglio di quello che vuol sposare il gonfiabile :carneval: o di quello sposato con la bambola bisex (hai mai visto "Io e la mia ossessione" su Realtime?)


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E' sempre bello leggerti. In questa veste anche di più.
> 
> Magari accettare che da soli non si può farcela è dura, ma non credere che sia solo un problema tuo o di categoria. Piuttosto ci insegni che si tratta di riconoscere i propri limiti, e questo vale per tutti, te lo assicuro. Vedi, c'è più forza in te che in persone che all'apparenza sembrano mostrare, se non ostentare, una forte sicurezza. Fai tutto quello che è in tuo potere per stare meglio, la vita è anche bella, se vogliamo.


Grazie. Tu sei tra coloro che mi avevano inquadrato subito. E mi avevi ben consigliato dall'inizio. Hai ragione, la paura di sè non conosce classi ed appartenenze. Purtroppo, quando il nostro nemico siamo noi stessi, ci troviamo facilmente da soli a fronteggiare lo "spavento supremo" [cit.]. E ammetto di sentirmi un po' un cretino - io che solitamente ho una così alta considerazione delle mie doti - a non avere nemmeno intuito in che acque stessi navigando. Ma questa esperienza, ovunque porti, mi ha già insegnato qualcosa.

E sì, quando riesco a star bene, a sentirmi in pace, so che l'obiettivo da raggiungere vale tutta la fatica del viaggio.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> bello leggerti così ...
> 
> ...


Grazie, sienne. Sappi che ti sono molto grato per il tempo e le parole che mi hai dedicato. E' come, per certi versi, essere tornato bambino e trovarsi ad avere molte cose nuove da imparare, per riuscire a diventare grandi.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si inventa di tutto. Le nostre ossessioni son sempre meglio di quello che vuol sposare il gonfiabile :carneval: o di quello sposato con la bambola bisex (hai mai visto "Io e la mia ossessione" su Realtime?)


Qui ho la netta sensazione di essermi perso qualcosa di ghiotto! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui ho la netta sensazione di essermi perso qualcosa di ghiotto! :rotfl:


http://youmedia.fanpage.it/video/ab/UY95cuSwJ7LcxcdX


----------



## profumodispezie (6 Gennaio 2014)

Belle parole Giorgiocan. Hai descritto bene il disturbo. Non posso non riconoscere in quello che scrivi alcune persone che sono state accanto a me. Mia madre, in primis, divorata negli ultimi anni da una depressione di paurose dimensioni. Il mio ex marito, che a causa dell'effetto distorsivo della realtà continua a scaricare su altri i motivi dei suoi insuccessi. Meno male che se mollerà il corso di tango non potrà dire che sono stata io a impedirgli di andare!


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://youmedia.fanpage.it/video/ab/UY95cuSwJ7LcxcdX


Strepitoso!! Visto il tipo, però, devo ammettere che empatizzo per la bambola! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che bella sintesi! Conoscevo questo meccanismo, ma devo dire che l'hai esposto benissimo. Tra l'altro questo passo si lega perfettamente con un altro aspetto chiave della depressione, ovvero il progressivo *isolamento*. Ed è quando ti arrendi a te stesso che inizia a diventare davvero buio, attorno.


A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.

scusa non ti conosco ma sono una tua "compagna" ... if you know what I mean... 

Per me tagliare i ponti con tutti é stato doloroso ma necessario. Una volta ero la "mattacchiona", quella che faceva divertire tutti in compagnia... Poi semplicemente ho cominciato ad evitare di stare con gli altri (a parte le occasioni "imposte", tipo lavoro, riunioni a scuola, partite varie dei figli)... Perché semplicemente non mi veniva più naturale. Il distacco paradossalmente mi ha aiutata a recuperare lucidità e a vedere le cose da una prospettiva più obiettiva. Troppe voci intorno a volte creano confusione... 

E comunque ringrazio i farmaci e il mio psichiatra. Non è vero che per guarire "basta volerlo".


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Strepitoso!! Visto il tipo, però, devo ammettere che empatizzo per la bambola! :mrgreen:


Capisci che sia bisex? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Visto che chicca ti ho proposto ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.
> 
> scusa non ti conosco ma sono una tua "compagna" ... if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Ciao 
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.
> 
> scusa non ti conosco ma sono una tua "compagna" ... if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Bello rileggerti qui


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.


Certo, la solitudine può essere benefica, persino meravigliosa. La differenza credo sia tra scelta personale e fuga dal mondo reale.



> E comunque ringrazio i farmaci e il mio psichiatra. Non è vero che per guarire "basta volerlo".


Sottoscrivo. Ma aggiungo che io stesso fino a poco meno di un anno fa forse non sarei stato della stessa opinione. Ma ero giovane e stupido. Ora mi spiace soprattutto che certi argomenti restino fonte di pubblico imbarazzo e inibizione, che non se ne parli competentemente, che non esista una vera e propria informazione a riguardo. Vero che siamo un popolo dalle abitudini discutibilissime in quanto a salute e benessere, ma tante volte basterebbe poco per fare la differenza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, la solitudine può essere benefica, persino meravigliosa. La differenza credo sia tra scelta personale e fuga dal mondo reale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sottoscrivo. Ma aggiungo che io stesso fino a poco meno di un anno fa forse non sarei stato della stessa opinione. Ma ero giovane e stupido. Ora mi spiace soprattutto che certi argomenti restino fonte di pubblico imbarazzo e inibizione, che non se ne parli competentemente, che non esista una vera e propria informazione a riguardo. Vero che siamo un popolo dalle abitudini discutibilissime in quanto a salute e benessere, ma tante volte basterebbe poco per fare la differenza.


fuggire dal mondo reale totalmente non credo che sia possibile quando comunque hai un lavoro e dei figli
però é possibile isolarsi in altri modi rispetto a quelle che erano le proprie abitudini "prima", intendo prima di stare male 
io ad esempio ho fatto piccole cose che prima mi sembravano impossibili... Ho smesso di fare uscite "per svago", ho smesso di frequentare persone che conoscevo da anni e anni, ho tagliato i ponti con alcuni familiari, con la mia migliore amica, mi sono cancellata da FB, non rispondevo al telefono, dopodiché ho addirittura cambiato numero, lo stesso numero che avevo dal 1998... ho smesso di scrivere qui dentro... 

Vero quello che dici riguardo all'atteggiamento generale della gente rispetto all'uso di psicofarmaci... Io li benedico e non ti nascondo che ancora adesso mi turbano leggermente le battutine in proposito ma in fondo chi se ne frega... Perlomeno adesso la notte dormo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> fuggire dal mondo reale totalmente non credo che sia possibile quando comunque hai un lavoro e dei figli
> però é possibile isolarsi in altri modi rispetto a quelle che erano le proprie abitudini "prima", intendo prima di stare male
> io ad esempio ho fatto piccole cose che prima mi sembravano impossibili... Ho smesso di fare uscite "per svago", ho smesso di frequentare persone che conoscevo da anni e anni, ho tagliato i ponti con alcuni familiari, con la mia migliore amica, mi sono cancellata da FB, non rispondevo al telefono, dopodiché ho addirittura cambiato numero, lo stesso numero che avevo dal 1998... ho smesso di scrivere qui dentro...
> 
> Vero quello che dici riguardo all'atteggiamento generale della gente rispetto all'uso di psicofarmaci... Io li benedico e non ti nascondo che ancora adesso mi turbano leggermente le battutine in proposito ma in fondo chi se ne frega... Perlomeno adesso la notte dormo


Chi demonizza terapia e psicofarmaci difende la propria nevrosi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi demonizza terapia e psicofarmaci difende la propria nevrosi.


Ma non farmi ridere dai...
Oh ma per te TUTTE le persone del mondo hanno problemi e non stanno bene?
Cioè che diamine....


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> fuggire dal mondo reale totalmente non credo che sia possibile quando comunque hai un lavoro e dei figli
> però é possibile isolarsi in altri modi rispetto a quelle che erano le proprie abitudini "prima", intendo prima di stare male
> io ad esempio ho fatto piccole cose che prima mi sembravano impossibili... Ho smesso di fare uscite "per svago", ho smesso di frequentare persone che conoscevo da anni e anni, ho tagliato i ponti con alcuni familiari, con la mia migliore amica, mi sono cancellata da FB, non rispondevo al telefono, dopodiché ho addirittura cambiato numero, lo stesso numero che avevo dal 1998... ho smesso di scrivere qui dentro...
> 
> Vero quello che dici riguardo all'atteggiamento generale della gente rispetto all'uso di psicofarmaci... Io li benedico e non ti nascondo che ancora adesso mi turbano leggermente le battutine in proposito ma in fondo chi se ne frega... Perlomeno adesso la notte dormo





Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi demonizza terapia e psicofarmaci difende la propria nevrosi.


quando assumevo i farmaci
mi diedero della "drogata"
ci rimasi malissimo non per l'insulto
in sè ma per chi me lo disse
senza farmaci non riuscivo
a tenere un sorso di acqua nello stomaco
figuriamoci a mangiare
sono dimagrita 7 Kg in 3 settimane
e non sono mai stata in vita mia in sovrappeso
a chi vi  fa battutine non degnatelo
di attenzione alcuna
forza, tanta forza a tutti
mi ripeto
la strada è lunga e complicata
ma non impossibile da percorrere
vorrei inoltre fare un piccolo appunto
a un commento che ho letto e che non trovo più
mi sono rivolta per un supporto psicologico
ad una struttura pubblica,
non avrei potuto permettermi sedute private e costose
quindi vorrei dire provate a rivolgervi
anche nel pubblico in cui lavorano
tantissimi professionisti seri e preparati
:smile:


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando assumevo i farmaci
> mi diedero della "drogata"
> ci rimasi malissimo non per l'insulto
> in sè ma per chi me lo disse
> ...


Avevo anch'io dissentito su quel 'costosi'.


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Avevo anch'io dissentito su quel 'costosi'.



in generale vedo una sfiducia
nelle strutture pubbliche
per quanto riguarda la cura
l'aiuto, il supporto psicologico
senza nulla togliere a professionisti blasonati
vorrei solo far presente che
esistono professionisti più anonimi
ma altrettanto preparati e motivati 
mi spiace pensare che il denaro
possa essere un freno nel cercare
un certo tipo di aiuto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando assumevo i farmaci
> mi diedero della "drogata"
> ci rimasi malissimo non per l'insulto
> in sè ma per chi me lo disse
> ...


Neanche a dire, concordo su tutto.
Un po' di rispetto nei confronti degli altri sarebbe opportuno.
Chi fa battutine lo fa per ignoranza e paura.


----------



## Ecate (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere dai...
> Oh ma per te TUTTE le persone del mondo hanno problemi e non stanno bene?
> Cioè che diamine....


Conte non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non posso dare verde a Brunetta e non mi sembra carino mettere rosso a te ma il senso è quello. Chi demonizza gli psicofarmaci fa male forse a se stesso, ma ciò che più mi duole- sicuramente agli altri. Alimenta il pregiudizio che, insieme all'inerzia mentale e fisica che caratterizza la depressione, porta molte persone a ritardare le cure, con esiti sempre disastrosi (io annovero il vivere da cani tra gli effetti disastrosi. Il meno eclatante ma il più frequente tra i depressi non curati. Ma non è rarissimo il peggio, eh)


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere dai...
> Oh ma per te TUTTE le persone del mondo hanno problemi e non stanno bene?
> Cioè che diamine....



Ciao Conte,

Avere un tono malinconico è una cosa. Chi non lo ha avuto. 
Spesso si fa viva, durante situazioni particolari della vita 
che ci fa sentire abbattuti, tristi ecc. e c'è l'abitudine errata, 
di dire sono depresso ... No, è sbagliato! Si è malinconici 
e perciò spesso si confonde e si pensa, ma con un po' di volontà, 
ci si può alzare da soli su di morale ... sono scuse, persone deboli,
problemi che non esistono ... basta alzarsi, basta pensare positivo ...
La depressione però, tutto questo ... te lo impedisce ... 

La depressione - riconosciuta come malattia - ha un suo perché. 
Certo, una depressione va accolta ... va affrontata ... va capita,
perché è un segnale che qualcosa nella nostra vita non sta andando 
bene ... sia nel rapporto con se stessi, sia con il "mondo" ... 
e perciò, la persona si sta spegnendo ... distruggendo ... 

È vero, che i psicofarmaci eliminano i sintomi e non le cause. 
E spegnendo i sintomi, si spegne quel segnale ... che ci sta parlando,
che ci sta dicendo ... ohhh, qui le cose non vanno proprio ... 
Ma per poter affrontare i segnali... spesso ci vuole del aiuto, del respiro. 
È chiaro, che solo i farmaci non servono, ma con l'aiuto di un buon
medico, che ti accompagna in un percorso di autocoscienza che 
è indispensabile per poter guarire dalla depressione, si può guarire.  

Personalmente non sono stata toccata dalla depressione. 
Non la conosco personalmente ... ma l'ho vista in alcuni, ed è brutta. 
Ho avuto e ho un altro disturbo ... certo indotto, ma intanto c'è ... 
e me la sono vissuta tutta ... ma senza aiuto ... impensabile ... 

La lotta più ardua alla fine sono state due: 
il disturbo stesso, e la stigmatizzazione ... 

Cosa ti impedisce di vederla - anche altre - come malattia? 

Perché? 

sienne


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche a dire, concordo su tutto.
> Un po' di rispetto nei confronti degli altri sarebbe opportuno.*
> Chi fa battutine lo fa per ignoranza e paura*.


concordo chi assume atteggiamenti sprezzanti
nei confronti di alcune tematiche 
lo fa per ignoranza, nel senso che ignora
si pensa sempre che certe cose
colpiscano sempre gli altri,
poi un mattino ti svegli e gli altri sei tu
senza sapere che a volte basta poco
per rompere l'argine di tutto ciò
che ci portiamo dentro
erroneamente tanti pensano
che queste problematiche dipendano solo
da uno scarso impegno e forza di volontà
in parte, ma in minima parte ciò è vero
ma riguarda a mio avviso la fase di risalita
ma non voglio andare oltre 
ho tediato già abbastanza


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> Avere un tono malinconico è una cosa. Chi non lo ha avuto.
> Spesso si fa viva, durante situazioni particolari della vita
> ...


Bon e non ti sembra che nei tempi moderni sia enfatizzato il termine depressione?
Si definisce che si è un po' depressi anche se si è semplicemente un po' malinconici.

Una volta non si parlava mai di depressione
ma di esaurimento nervoso.

Bon non ti sembra che nell'epoca moderna vi sia pure un abuso di certi farmaci?
Con buona pace di chi li produce?

E non ci sto dentro sul demonizzare.
Dato che io ho visto con i miei occhi una persona disintossicarsi da quei farmaci.
Posso asserire senza tema di smentita:
Non demonizziamoli, ma occhio signori miei, hanno una montagna di spiacevoli effetti collaterali.

So che la depressione
clinicamente diagnosticata
si cura solo con i farmaci.

Infine una tassonomia di nevrosi
ce l'abbiamo tutti....

Basta non darsene eccessivo pensiero
facendo il gioco di chi vorrebbe amplificarla.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Io non ci sto dentro

In un mondo 

Dove ad ogni minimo problema si dice

Ti farebbe bene un po' di psicoterapia.

Mi sembra un mondo stupido.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e non ti sembra che nei tempi moderni sia enfatizzato il termine depressione?
> Si definisce che si è un po' depressi anche se si è semplicemente un po' malinconici.
> 
> Una volta non si parlava mai di depressione
> ...




Ciao Conte,

ma sta proprio nel linguaggio uno dei fastidiosi problemi! 
a volte, mi sembra che vada di moda dire sono depresso ... 
come se i momenti down ... fossero qualcosa di anomalo ... 
per quello che mi ricordo, solo dopo sei mesi di continuo down,
accompagnati da sintomi ben precisi ... si può iniziare 
a parlare di depressione ... 

beh, quello dei farmaci ... riguarda proprio un po' tutti i mali. 
per ogni cosuccia ... tac, la pillolina che fa passare tutto. 
è un problema non ristretto agli psicofarmaci ... 

disintossicazione? questo avviene dopo un periodo troppo lungo 
di consumo come anche di dosi eccessive ... e non si dovrebbe
MAI terminare da un giorno all'altro ... perché regolano i processi
chimici ... bensì, diminuire le dosi ... così, che non avviene come 
uno "shock" ... ma di norma, le dosi sono tenute basse il più possibile. 
la dipendenza che può sorgere è più a livello psicologico.
poi certo, ci sono coloro che reagiscono male ... altra storia però. 
come anche con l'aspirina ... comunque ... solo psicofarmaci, 
non curano ... bella illusione di tanti ... 

Ma siamo tutti "strampalati" ... e per fortuna pure ... sta lì il bello. 
Solo quando il tutto cade in un disequilibrio e fa vivere veramente male ... 
c'è un problema che va preso sul serio ... non si tratta di amplificarlo,
ma di prenderlo per quello che è ... 

perciò, dovremmo in primis imparare a chiamare le cose con il loro nome ... 
per non fare del "torto" a coloro, che stanno veramente male ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> ma sta proprio nel linguaggio uno dei fastidiosi problemi!
> a volte, mi sembra che vada di moda dire sono depresso ...
> ...


Bon noi siamo tutti strampalati.
E siamo cresciuti nel benessere.

Bon
I nostri genitori da bambini hanno conosciuto la fame della seconda guerra mondiale.
Bon
I nostri nonni
Hanno ricostruito il nostro paese.

Ogni giorno io ho qui padre Stefano
Classe 1922.
Bon...
Aveva sei mesi quando è morta sua madre, undici anni quando è morto suo padre...

Bon...
NOn ha mai usato psicofarmaci...

Bon...

Hai ragione siamo tutti strampalati...

Il peggio è che i nostri figli sono ancora più strampalati...

Sono depressa perchè non posso permettermi l'iphone...

Bon dei...


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ci sto dentro
> 
> In un mondo
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte

:rotfl: ... ma neanche io, se è per questo ... 

tu non hai vissuto dove vivevo io ... saresti scappato!

anche il cane ed il gatto dallo psicologo ... 


Ma chi ad ogni problema cerca aiuto, 
non ha fatto attenzione a scuola ... 
La vita è composta da problemi ... 

Ma ciò accade anche, quando cercando di fare del bene, impediamo 
invece a crescere e a capire come affrontare le questioni ai nostri figli ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon noi siamo tutti strampalati.
> E siamo cresciuti nel benessere.
> 
> Bon
> ...



Ciao Conte,

non so ... quando guardo mia madre, mi sembra che sia come immune ... 
certa gente è immune ... non viene proprio strisciata da questo male. 
guerra civile (e ne ha viste ...), lavorato sin da piccolissima, scappata ecc. ecc. 
e non centra tanto la gravità degli episodi ... ma un insieme di cose. 

ma la realtà è, che colpisce alcuni ... anche nel passato era così, 
solo definito diversamente o non riconosciuto come tale ... 
e finivano in manicomio ... ne vogliamo parlare? credo di no ... 
le case, erano strapiene ... 

beh, lì bisogna dire ... va a lavorare o guadagnati l'Iphone ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> non so ... quando guardo mia madre, mi sembra che sia come immune ...
> certa gente è immune ... non viene proprio strisciata da questo male.
> ...


Ostia
La guerra civile in Spagna....
Porco can se hanno sofferto lì...
Ho letto di quelle robe....


----------



## Calipso (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ciau....

grazie per questo bellissimo e lucido post...

Mi sono ritrovata nella percezione distorta della realtà e in quasi tutti i punti che nel link descrivono la depressione. 

Per me è una brutta bestia che conosco bene per una marea di ragioni personali.

Nell'ultimo mese credo di aver toccato letteralmente il fondo... e ora piano piano sto cercando di risalire... Ma a volte è davvero dura... 

Ti alzi con l'ansia... hai degli sbalzi d'umore che non sono comprensibili per te... figuriamoci per chi ti sta intorno! 

A volte hai la sensazione di non essere in grado di fare nulla... Le lacrime scendono nei momenti più impensati....

Non dormi la notte.... Oppure dormi tutto il giorno a tutte le ore....

Hai paura degli altri... ti isoli... 

hai paura della tua stessa capacità di giudizio...

Io ci sto lavorando....e mi sono persino iscritta in palestra.... gesto folle per me... anche e soprattutto per la situazione economica che molto probabilmente dovrò affrontare nei prossimi mesi.... 

Ma ci ho provato... ci sto provando...


Santo cielo quanto è dura però e a volte penso che l'unica cosa sensata da fare sarebbe ricominciare a prendere gli anti depressivi..... 

Li smisi esattamente un anno fa... 

quando incontrai il mio ex fidanzato... 

Vi abbraccio.

Cal


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e non ti sembra che nei tempi moderni sia enfatizzato il termine depressione?
> Si definisce che si è un po' depressi anche se si è semplicemente un po' malinconici.


Conte, stai facendo un "mischiotto" di opinioni condivisibili e nozioni semplicemente sbagliate. 

Siamo d'accordo al 100% che di questi tempi, soprattutto per interessi economici, ci si inventa un sacco di problemi per poi vendere la soluzione pronta. E noi italiani, in quanto a faciloneria, non abbiamo rivali in questo continente.

Però forse non hai letto bene il post, prima di commentare, perchè parlavo proprio della differenza tra "umore depresso", che è quello che dici tu, e depressione "clinica", che è un disturbo noto e trattato a livello medico da almeno 60 anni. Beninteso, prima che capitasse a me avevo le idee molto confuse anche io, e credo che la mia opinione non fosse molto diversa dalla tua: adesso so che era semplicemente ignoranza.

I farmaci: è vero, quasi tutti quelli psicoattivi (oltre a tantissimi altri, anche di uso comunissimo) comportano potenziali effetti collaterali (ma quasi sempre solo nelle prime settimane di assunzione). A me è andata decisamente bene, ma so per certo di persone che hanno penato non poco prima di trovare una terapia tollerabile. C'è anche da dire che i farmaci entrati in commercio dopo gli anni '90 hanno ridimensionato di molto il problema, almeno parlando di quelli utilizzati nella cura della depressione. In ogni caso, molte volte il gioco vale la candela, perchè si sta così male che si sopporta di buon grado che l'azione dei farmaci si stabilizzi.

E' certamente vero che sono anche utilizzati farmaci il cui impiego va monitorato e/o limitato nel tempo, perchè possono comportare problemi di assuefazione e dipendenza. Ma non vedo la differenza rispetto alla somministrazione di oppioidi come antidolorifici quando necessario (sempre sotto il controllo medico, ovviamente).

Non stiamo parlando di "fai da te", e anche questo era piuttosto chiaro nel mio post.

E come ti ha fatto notare sienne, "una volta" per i disturbi psichiatrici la soluzione spesso era rinchiuderti e dimenticarsi della tua esistenza. E immagino tu abbia presente, almeno per sentito dire, che inferno terrificante erano i manicomi.

Quindi ben venga l'opinione di chiunque, ma non estremizziamo giudizi personali, altrimenti si scade facilmente nella chiacchera da bar. E il tema di cui stiamo discutendo qui è troppo delicato per questo genere di approssimazioni.

Altro che iPhone!!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in generale vedo una sfiducia
> nelle strutture pubbliche
> per quanto riguarda la cura
> l'aiuto, il supporto psicologico
> ...


Sono d'accordo anche io, ma il settore pubblico di solito (almeno dalle mie parti) pone il problema dei tempi di attesa. Questo si ricollega a quanto dicevo sul tipico rimandare, per sufficienza, una terapia finchè il collasso definitivo è imminente (io come sapete sono stato così imbecille).
A quel punto prendere la situazione in mano immediatamente e potendo contare sull'attenzione piena e completa di un professionista esperto può fare la differenza tra la sopravvivenza e l'inizio di un inferno personale. Per me almeno è stato così, e solo ora mi rendo conto dell'errore: errore che probabilmente ora presuppone anche uno sforzo maggiore per recuperare il "tempo perduto". Ma sempre meglio così che lasciarsi completamente andare. Qualsiasi sia la modalità comunque, se una possibilità esiste, giocarla sempre!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciau....
> grazie per questo bellissimo e lucido post...


Lieto che ti abbia fatto piacere leggerlo. La lucidità purtroppo ancora va e viene. Ci ho messo mesi a capire davvero che non esiste un confine definito tra avere e non avere il pieno controllo delle proprie facoltà. E il primo lavoro che ho dovuto affrontare è stato proprio quello di accettare questa situazione. Credevo davvero che *a me* non sarebbe mai potuto capitare nulla del genere. Somaro che sono stato!

Un abbraccione anche a te!


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche io, ma il settore pubblico di solito (almeno dalle mie parti) pone il problema dei tempi di attesa. Questo si ricollega a quanto dicevo sul tipico rimandare, per sufficienza, una terapia finchè il collasso definitivo è imminente (io come sapete sono stato così imbecille).
> A quel punto prendere la situazione in mano immediatamente e potendo contare sull'attenzione piena e completa di un professionista esperto può fare la differenza tra la sopravvivenza e l'inizio di un inferno personale. Per me almeno è stato così, e solo ora mi rendo conto dell'errore: errore che probabilmente ora presuppone anche uno sforzo maggiore per recuperare il "tempo perduto". Ma sempre meglio così che lasciarsi completamente andare. Qualsiasi sia la modalità comunque, se una possibilità esiste, giocarla sempre!


capisco purtroppo le liste di attesa
possono essere assai lunghe,
mi ritengo molto fortunata
il mio voleva essere solo un incoraggiamento
a tutte quelle persone che non si curano
per problemi economici, e che non si fidano
delle strutture pubbliche


----------



## lolapal (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come al solito uso il forum come un mio diario, ma sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo e vorrei condividerlo. Se non interessati, passate oltre. Non è un post pessimista: un po' confuso sì, ma in questo periodo sto lavorando su di me a un livello cui non ero mai giunto prima.
> 
> ......


Giorgio, leggerti mi fa sempre molto piacere e questa tua "nuova" lucidità è musica per le mie orecchie! 

Sono veramente molto, molto contenta di sentirti così... mi sono ritrovata in tutto quello che hai scritto, nelle varie fasi del percorso che ho intrapreso ormai tre anni fa e che ora, in accordo con la terapeuta, sto terminando... 

Mi sono sempre rivista nei tuoi post, rivista com'ero, ma anche come sono (perché non si può mai prescindere dalla propria personalità di base) e la mia empatia mi ha sempre fatto sentire vicina a te e alla tua storia... :amici:

Sai che se hai bisogno di confronto, io ci sono. 

Continua così, la luce in fondo al tunnel c'è sempre! :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre rivista nei tuoi post, rivista com'ero, ma anche come sono (perché non si può mai prescindere dalla propria personalità di base) e la mia empatia mi ha sempre fatto sentire vicina a te e alla tua storia... :amici:
> 
> Sai che se hai bisogno di confronto, io ci sono.


Ti ringrazio, lola. Anche a me ha sempre fatto piacere il tuo sostegno. E sono lieto di sapere che finalmente sei arrivata ad una svolta. Immagino che in questi tre anni tu abbia potuto lavorare su molti fronti...d'altronde queste occasioni servono anche a riprendere quanto lasciato in sospeso a prescindere dagli eventi che ci hanno portato a sentire la necessità di un aiuto dall'esterno. E quello che viene fuori può essere la base per ricostruire (meglio) una parte di sè. Spero di seguire le tue orme!

Ci sentiamo presto, un bacio!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Conte, stai facendo un "mischiotto" di opinioni condivisibili e nozioni semplicemente sbagliate.
> 
> Siamo d'accordo al 100% che di questi tempi, soprattutto per interessi economici, ci si inventa un sacco di problemi per poi vendere la soluzione pronta. E noi italiani, in quanto a faciloneria, non abbiamo rivali in questo continente.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione.
Ma io appunto intendevo polemizzare con chi abusa di sto termine
Con chi fa lo psicoterapeuta della domenica.
Con chi conclude sempre dicendo...sarai un po' depresso.

Si badi
Certe cose io le ho chieste ad una psichiatra.

Mi ha spiegato che la depressione una volta diagnosticata 
si cura con i farmaci.

Ma non si guarisce.
E' come con il farmaco della pressione.

Prendo la pastiglietta la pressione va a posto.
Smetto la pastiglietta la pressione torna ad alzarsi.

Idem che so con il colesterolo.
Smetti di prendere il farmaco, i valori tornano ad alzarsi.

Il depresso toglie i farmaci
Ritornano gli effetti.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ha spiegato che la depressione una volta diagnosticata
> si cura con i farmaci.
> 
> Ma non si guarisce.
> ...


Altro discorso mica facile. Sul primo punto confermo che è anche la versione dei fatti che conosco io. Anche se non è una cosa automatica. A me il medico aveva proposto di utilizzare i farmaci solo nel caso non riuscissi più a sostenere la tensione, ma intanto di iniziare un percorso di psicoterapia. Ho resistito tre settimane, poi ha visto com'ero ridotto a abbiamo cominciato anche con gli antidepressivi.

Non generalizzerei sul fatto che "non si guarisca". E' vero che la depressione può protrarsi per tempi anche molto lunghi, e poichè i farmaci di per sè non innescano alcun processo di guarigione, bisogna intervenire specificamente sulle origini del problema.
Attualmente viene privilegiato l'approccio cognitivo-comportamentale, sia per cercare di desensibilizzare alcune meccaniche depressive, sia perchè ogni individuo è un caso a se (quindi anche ogni disturbo). La Depressione Maggiore poi può essere associata (o innescata) da una serie molto ampia di sintomi, su alcuni dei quali - una volta individuati - è più facile intervenire che su altri.

Ovviamente contano anche altri fattori, come ad esempio la durata dell'"esposizione", l'età, la risposta alla terapia, ecc. La prassi della continuazione della terapia farmaceutica anche oltre la durata del singolo episodio depressivo serve a consolidare gli eventuali effetti positivi della psicoterapia. E' noto che le ricadute sono frequenti quando l'assunzione dei farmaci viene interrotta troppo precipitosamente, o quando sottovaluta il perdurare di condizioni che possono innescare, anche a distanza di mesi o anni, le stesse dinamiche iniziali.

Anche per questo i farmaci di per sè non vanno considerati risolutivi. Su questo il medico è stato chiaro: agire soltanto sull'eliminazione dei sintomi significa continuare ad assumere farmaci potenzialmente a vita.
Ma una ricetta valida per tutti non esiste, tanto per i farmaci quanto per la psicoterapia: quel che potrebbe essere risolutivo per te, potrebbe essere completamente inefficace per me e viceversa.

Come detto da altri, è una ricerca personale, un viaggio. Senza un coinvolgimento importante, è molto difficile raggiungere risultati concreti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che bella sintesi! Conoscevo questo meccanismo, ma devo dire che l'hai esposto benissimo. Tra l'altro questo passo si lega perfettamente con un altro aspetto chiave della depressione, ovvero il progressivo *isolamento*. Ed è quando ti arrendi a te stesso che inizia a diventare davvero buio, attorno.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma voi lo state già facendo! E andate benissimo così! :up:





quintina ha detto:


> A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.
> 
> scusa non ti conosco ma sono una tua "compagna" ... if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Per me l'isolamento non ha avuto origini di depressione, ma è stato necessario perché ritrovassi me stesso. Quando stai in un posto dove essenzialmente non incontri nessuno e l'unico interlocutore sei te stesso, allora ti potrai concedere il lusso di farti le domande di gran lusso e risponderti onestamente, senza che ti devi confrontare con nulla e nessuno, se non con te stesso.

Le domande che uno si pone sono di vitale importanza, ma essendo da solo non c'è nessuno che ci suggerisce la soluzione. Chiamo queste domande "di lusso", perché se poste davanti a un pubblico numeroso, trovano tante soluzioni quante persone sono presenti. Se ti azzardi a proporre una soluzione dopo aver espresso la domanda, ricevi un coro di disapprovazione. Alla domanda, quale delle loro proposte sia la migliore, si scannano, finché resta uno che ha ragione perché sopravvissuto, non per altro. Sono di lusso, perché ognuno, pur di ottenere ragione, è disposto a fare qualunque sacrificio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Altro discorso mica facile. Sul primo punto confermo che è anche la versione dei fatti che conosco io. Anche se non è una cosa automatica. A me il medico aveva proposto di utilizzare i farmaci solo nel caso non riuscissi più a sostenere la tensione, ma intanto di iniziare un percorso di psicoterapia. Ho resistito tre settimane, poi ha visto com'ero ridotto a abbiamo cominciato anche con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Non generalizzerei sul fatto che "non si guarisca". E' vero che la depressione può protarsi per tempi anche molto lunghi, e poichè i farmaci di per sè non innescano alcun processo di guarigione, bisogna intervenire specificamente sulle origini del problema.
> Attualmente viene privilegiato l'approccio cognitivo-comportamentale, sia per cercare di desensibilizzare alcune meccaniche depressive, sia perchè ogni individuo è un caso a se (quindi anche ogni disturbo). La Depressione Maggiore poi può essere associata (o innescata) da una serie molto ampia di sintomi, su alcuni dei quali - una volta individuati - è più facile intervenire che su altri.
> ...


Non so io ti ho riportato cosa mi ha detto una psichiatra
Ovvio lei non è psicologa.
Ma psichiatra.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so io ti ho riportato cosa mi ha detto una psichiatra
> Ovvio lei non è psicologa.
> Ma psichiatra.


E in definitiva ti ha detto bene. Ovviamente quella è la parte che riguarda le sue competenze (di medico). Se per curare una malattia esiste uno specifico farmaco, quando è diagnosticata quella malattia viene impiegato quel farmaco.

Il resto lo sto imparando anch'io strada facendo...


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ciao Mille! Sai che quando sono arrivato qui sei la prima persona di cui mi hanno parlato? Dicevano che forse eri l'unica qui dentro che avrebbe potuto comprendere veramente il mio stato d'animo e la mia situazione, ed eventualmente consigliarmi. Quindi mi fa doppiamente piacere il "tifo"!
> 
> Grazie!


Ah! No, non lo sapevo! 
E non credo che sia vero, qui dentro c'è chi ha vissuto la depressione sulla propria pelle, io solo di riflesso stando accanto al mio convivente.
Ecco, da questa parte dello schermo, lui potrebbe dire qualcosa di davvero utile maturato durante la terapia, il mio è uno sguardo esterno su un'esperienza che non condividerà mai del tutto con me.

Ti hanno già scritto e ti sei reso conto che sarà un lungo percorso fatto di piccoli passi avanti e non pochi momenti di frustrazione, se nel mio piccolo potrò aggiungere qualcosa di sensato, ci proverò.
:smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2014)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ah! No, non lo sapevo!
> E non credo che sia vero, qui dentro c'è chi ha vissuto la depressione sulla propria pelle, io solo di riflesso stando accanto al mio convivente.
> Ecco, da questa parte dello schermo, lui potrebbe dire qualcosa di davvero utile maturato durante la terapia, il mio è uno sguardo esterno su un'esperienza che non condividerà mai del tutto con me.


Nello specifico non si parlava ancora di depressione, o meglio io non avevo questa consapevolezza. Mi parlarono di te perchè le nostre storie sembravano avere qualcosa in comune. Per lo meno per quanto riguarda quel che è successo al tuo forse-compagno e quello che è successo a me. Ecco, io condividere (del tutto) non posso, e ora nemmeno voglio, per la natura della mia storia. Ma mi fa comunque piacere sapere che dopo quanto è successo voi due state ancora lavorando assieme.

E grazie per il sostegno!


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nello specifico non si parlava ancora di depressione, o meglio io non avevo questa consapevolezza. Mi parlarono di te perchè le nostre storie sembravano avere qualcosa in comune. Per lo meno per quanto riguarda quel che è successo al tuo forse-compagno e quello che è successo a me. Ecco, io condividere (del tutto) non posso, e ora nemmeno voglio, per la natura della mia storia. Ma mi fa comunque piacere sapere che dopo quanto è successo voi due state ancora lavorando assieme.
> 
> E grazie per il sostegno!


Io mi sn sempre rivolta a strutture pubbliche ma mi hanno sempre abbandonata... cm anche il terapeuta di ora... credevo di averlo trovato quello giusto...e invece...


----------



## Flavia (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io mi sn sempre rivolta a strutture pubbliche ma mi hanno sempre abbandonata... cm anche il terapeuta di ora... credevo di averlo trovato quello giusto...e invece...


in che senso
ti hanno abbandonata?
(se lo vuoi dire naturalmente)


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io mi sn sempre rivolta a strutture pubbliche ma mi hanno sempre abbandonata... cm anche il terapeuta di ora... credevo di averlo trovato quello giusto...e invece...


uhm...mi torna a mente che la prima cui mi rivolsi, dopo tre sedute mi annunciò che per lei era inutile continuare a battere sullo stesso tasto (la mia ossessione) e se proprio mi interessava approfondire avremmo dovuto fare un percorso diverso. Da lì cominciò a intavolare argomenti che nella mia urgenza non mi interessavano per nulla. Per questo ho preferito continuare passando prima attraverso la valutazione di uno psichiatra. E in effetti quando ho deciso di non continuare presso quello studio, perchè progressi all'orizzonte non ne vedevo, anche io mi sono sentito lasciato a me stesso. Non so se volevi alludere a qualcosa di simile...


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in che senso
> ti hanno abbandonata?
> (se lo vuoi dire naturalmente)


Nel senso che nn mi ha dato più appuntamento... che nn ci devo riandare ..


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> uhm...mi torna a mente che la prima cui mi rivolsi, dopo tre sedute mi annunciò che per lei era inutile continuare a battere sullo stesso tasto (la mia ossessione) e se proprio mi interessava approfondire avremmo dovuto fare un percorso diverso. Da lì cominciò a intavolare argomenti che nella mia urgenza non mi interessavano per nulla. Per questo ho preferito continuare passando prima attraverso la valutazione di uno psichiatra. E in effetti quando ho deciso di non continuare presso quello studio, perchè progressi all'orizzonte non ne vedevo, anche io mi sono sentito lasciato a me stesso. Non so se volevi alludere a qualcosa di simile...


Ecco bravo!! È andata cosi...ma fino ad ora due del reparto psichiatria...dicono che ho molte risorse. ...boh


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> A volte l'isolamento é necessario. È necessario per capire e capirsi.
> 
> scusa non ti conosco ma sono una tua "compagna" ... if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


anche perché se sei depresso non lo vuoi...altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe.
ho ben chiara l'esperienza di mia madre e so quanto siano necessari i farmaci


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco bravo!! È andata cosi...ma fino ad ora due del reparto psichiatria...dicono che ho molte risorse. ...boh


... hai bisogno di un'analista, tu, secondo me... analista non è psicoterapeuta, non è psichiatra, non è psicologo. E' analista. Cerca un analista.


----------



## Flavia (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Nel senso che nn mi ha dato più appuntamento... che nn ci devo riandare ..


credevo che non ti sentissi
seguita, compresa, sostenuta
mi spiace per queste 
esperienze negative


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche perché se sei depresso non lo vuoi...altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe.
> ho ben chiara l'esperienza di mia madre e so quanto siano necessari i farmaci




Qui dissento Min.
Io l'ho voluto con tutta me stessa.
Io volevo stare bene perché sapevo come si sta quando la vita ti sorride.
Per questo ho accettato di buon grado la fatica per gli effetti collaterali dei farmaci che ti farebbero buttare tutto nel cesso i primi tempi.
Ma ho tenuto duro e su questo sono d'accordo che ci voglia la forza di volontà.


----------



## sienne (10 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qui dissento Min.
> Io l'ho voluto con tutta me stessa.
> Io volevo stare bene perché sapevo come si sta quando la vita ti sorride.
> Per questo ho accettato di buon grado la fatica per gli effetti collaterali dei farmaci che ti farebbero buttare tutto nel cesso i primi tempi.
> Ma ho tenuto duro e su questo sono d'accordo che ci voglia la forza di volontà.



Ciao

e qui dissento io. 

oltre al fatto, che ci sono vari tipi di depressione, 
una caratteristica è proprio il fatto di non sapere più,
come è, quando la vita ti sorride ... 
ma l'unica cosa che vuoi, è che cessi ... arrivi persino
a desiderare di tutto e di più, ma basta che cessi ... 
non per nulla il tasso di suicidio è alto ... basta che cessi ... 

che non tutte le depressioni arrivano a questo grado,
ok, certo ... ma ridurlo alla forza di volontà ... 
è uno schiaffo in faccia ... a chi non riesce proprio ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.
> Ma io appunto intendevo polemizzare con chi abusa di sto termine
> Con chi fa lo psicoterapeuta della domenica.
> Con chi conclude sempre dicendo...sarai un po' depresso.
> ...



Io non credo che sia proprio così

Questa è la terza volta nella mia vita che faccio ricorso ad antidepressivi... ma sono stata anni senza prenderli tra una fase e l'altra... e comunque durante quegli intervalli non ero depressa

Quest'ultima volta ho aspettato tanto prima di chiedere aiuto. Ero comunque in cura da una psicoterapeuta già da tre anni... Però poi quando è arrivato il momento ho chiesto io stessa un aiuto farmacologico e mi sono rivolta a uno psichiatra. Finché ho ritenuto di farcela senza ne ho fatto a meno. Non stavo certo bene, ma mi sembrava di riuscire a reggere anche senza. Ma poi quando sono arrivata al punto di non dormire praticamente più, perché mi svegliavo nel cuore della notte e non c'era modo di riaddormentarmi... e poi invece mi addormentavo di giorno nei posti più impensabili (quante volte non sono scesa alla fermata giusta della metropolitana... un paio di volte non sono andata a prendere la bambina a scuola perché dormivo sul divano...) e poi mi capitava di scoppiare a piangere così, di botto, senza riuscire a smettere... senza riuscire più a parlare... di fare finta di parlare al telefono fuori dalla scuola di mia figlia quando aspettavo che uscisse per non correre il rischio che qualcuna delle altre mamme mi rivolgesse la parola... e poi mi dimenticavo sempre tutto, mi dimenticavo appuntamenti, riunioni, magari chiudevo gli occhi dieci minuti e quando li riaprivo non capivo più se era mattina o pomeriggio... e poi magari la sera mi facevo mezza bottiglia di vino da sola... a quel punto mi sono resa conto che avevo davvero bisogno di un sostegno, anche perché l'avevo già provato in passato, e quindi sapevo che i farmaci mi avrebbero aiutato. E' ovvio che non fanno miracoli: io sono ancora adesso depressa. Ma perlomeno vivo. Perlomeno dormo. Perlomeno adesso riesco a parlare con le altre mamme senza farmi prendere dal panico. Ma so che un giorno smetterò di prenderli. Come avevo smesso in passato. E non sarò più depressa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia proprio così
> 
> ... Ma so che un giorno smetterò di prenderli. Come avevo smesso in passato. E non sarò più depressa.


:abbraccio:certo!, un bacio.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qui dissento Min.
> Io l'ho voluto con tutta me stessa.
> Io volevo stare bene perché sapevo come si sta quando la vita ti sorride.
> Per questo ho accettato di buon grado la fatica per gli effetti collaterali dei farmaci che ti farebbero buttare tutto nel cesso i primi tempi.
> Ma ho tenuto duro e su questo sono d'accordo che ci voglia la forza di volontà.


se hai la consapevolezza  di essere depresso e di doverti curare già stai meglio


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco bravo!! È andata cosi...ma fino ad ora due del reparto psichiatria...dicono che ho molte risorse. ...boh


Scared, mi permetto un'osservazione, anche se non conosco bene la tua storia e naturalmente non voglio farmi i fatti tuoi.
Il fatto è che talvolta quella che a noi sembra la causa principale del nostro malessere, tecnicamente non lo è. Nel mio caso, abbiamo identificato in terapia sia il momento sia l'elemento scatenante della mia depressione, ma lo psichiatra rimane convinto che questo episodio sia la concretizzazione di un altro tipo di disturbo, che non riguarda così specificamente i fatti che ho condiviso anche qui con voi, ma soltanto il mio vissuto e la mia personalità.
Con questo voglio soltanto dire che alle volte, quando ti sembra che chi hai davanti stia prendendo fischi per fiaschi, è perchè magari ti sfugge (come al sottoscritto) il quadro completo.
Certo, questo non toglie assolutamente che ci sono urgenze, e che è assolutamente legittimo che tu abbia la priorità di lenire un disagio troppo pressante, prima di andare a cercare di rimuoverne le cause. Anche io inizialmente ho dovuto "insistere" per avere una prescrizione, e il medico ha preteso di osservarmi prima per qualche settimana, prima di procedere (cosa che trovo perfettamente sensata, anche se io sentivo di non farcela ad affrontare anche soltanto un giorno in più).
Quindi mi sentirei di farti coraggio ad insistere e non demordere: devi solo trovare qualcuno che "parli la tua lingua" e con cui instaurare un dialogo che riesca ad andare davvero in profondità.

Comunque ti sono vicino, un abbraccione!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2014)

Una modesta osservazione.
Uno psichiatra non  è un parrucchiere che ti fa la tinta rossa anche se ti sta male, uno psichiatra è un medico che sa valutare che tipo di problema ha la persona che si trova davanti a lui sa aiutarla con le sue competenze.
Se una persona sana va da uno psichiatra o da uno psicoterapeuta questi dirà che deve farsi una vacanza e non lo curerà solo perché il paziente è andato a farsi visitare, consigliato da qualcuno.
Così come se vado da un oncologo non mi opererà se sono sana e sono andata a fare una visita di controllo.


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scared, mi permetto un'osservazione, anche se non conosco bene la tua storia e naturalmente non voglio farmi i fatti tuoi.
> Il fatto è che talvolta quella che a noi sembra la causa principale del nostro malessere, tecnicamente non lo è. Nel mio caso, abbiamo identificato in terapia sia il momento sia l'elemento scatenante della mia depressione, ma lo psichiatra rimane convinto che questo episodio sia la concretizzazione di un altro tipo di disturbo, che non riguarda così specificamente i fatti che ho condiviso anche qui con voi, ma soltanto il mio vissuto e la mia personalità.
> Con questo voglio soltanto dire che alle volte, quando ti sembra che chi hai davanti stia prendendo fischi per fiaschi, è perchè magari ti sfugge (come al sottoscritto) il quadro completo.
> Certo, questo non toglie assolutamente che ci sono urgenze, e che è assolutamente legittimo che tu abbia la priorità di lenire un disagio troppo pressante, prima di andare a cercare di rimuoverne le cause. Anche io inizialmente ho dovuto "insistere" per avere una prescrizione, e il medico ha preteso di osservarmi prima per qualche settimana, prima di procedere (cosa che trovo perfettamente sensata, anche se io sentivo di non farcela ad affrontare anche soltanto un giorno in più).
> ...


Ma io mi incavolo xk mi sn capitati terapeuti superficiali...mi dicono che ho superato e che ho forza visto che ne parlo sorridendo...ma io sorrido spesso per nn piangere... quindi nn me la sentirei di continuare lì. ... cioè nn credo che ci si debba conciare come disperati per poter aver attenzione da un dottore...si sa che spesso chi nn lo da a vedere sono quelli che ci sn stati peggio...loro nn indagano...due paroline e boom cambiato... boh... il mio nn ha proprio indagato...mi diceva due paroline..  e via..  e siamo gia alla millesima volta che vado e nn li sento utili... credo che davvero io sia stata la miglior terapeuta di se stessa...ma io quando urlo nn c'è mai stato nessuno,mai!! Boh credo che mi arrenderò e mi farò bastare quel che so...mi sembra una via crucis


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai la consapevolezza  di essere depresso e di doverti curare già stai meglio



dici così perché non hai visto com'ero...


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma io mi incavolo xk mi sn capitati terapeuti superficiali...mi dicono che ho superato e che ho forza visto che ne parlo sorridendo...ma io sorrido spesso per nn piangere... quindi nn me la sentirei di continuare lì. ... cioè nn credo che ci si debba conciare come disperati per poter aver attenzione da un dottore...si sa che spesso chi nn lo da a vedere sono quelli che ci sn stati peggio...loro nn indagano...due paroline e boom cambiato... boh... il mio nn ha proprio indagato...mi diceva due paroline..  e via..  e siamo gia alla millesima volta che vado e nn li sento utili... credo che davvero io sia stata la miglior terapeuta di se stessa...ma io quando urlo nn c'è mai stato nessuno,mai!! Boh credo che mi arrenderò e mi farò bastare quel che so...mi sembra una via crucis


anni fa mio padre comprò uno scooter.   non partiva.    o partiva dopo mille bestemmie.

c'è ammattito per capire che problema avesse.   alla fine si è arreso e ha cambiato mezzo.

se questi terapeuti non hanno voglia di ascoltarti,cambia terapeuta.  magari è vero che non hai nulla,ma almeno te lo sentirai dire da qualcuno che ti ha ascoltata


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e qui dissento io.
> 
> ...




Mi sa che non ci siamo capite Sienne.
La forza di volontà è importante SOLTANTO dopo che hai iniziato una cura ben fatta e ti serve per aiutarti a non mollare tutto. 
Perché la tentazione di buttare via tutto da quanto stai male è fortissima.
Io comunque avrei preso il veleno pur di stare meglio...


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anni fa mio padre comprò uno scooter.   non partiva.    o partiva dopo mille bestemmie.
> 
> c'è ammattito per capire che problema avesse.   alla fine si è arreso e ha cambiato mezzo.
> 
> se questi terapeuti non hanno voglia di ascoltarti,cambia terapeuta.  magari è vero che non hai nulla,ma almeno te lo sentirai dire da qualcuno che ti ha ascoltata


Il punto è: come fa a dire che  non ho nulla se non ha saputo??? Cioè in  due sedute nn ci siamo detti nulla...non mi puoi liquidare così. ..non se sei un professionista... io di certe cose nn mi apro...però se dall'altra parte non chiedi...che percorso è??


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il punto è: come fa a dire che  non ho nulla se non ha saputo??? Cioè in  due sedute nn ci siamo detti nulla...non mi puoi liquidare così. ..non se sei un professionista... io di certe cose nn mi apro...però se dall'altra parte non chiedi...che percorso è??


appunto per questo devi cambiare terapeuta.    in giro qualcuno disposto ad ascoltarti ci deve essere,non trovi?


----------



## sienne (10 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capite Sienne.
> La forza di volontà è importante SOLTANTO dopo che hai iniziato una cura ben fatta e ti serve per aiutarti a non mollare tutto.
> Perché la tentazione di buttare via tutto da quanto stai male è fortissima.
> Io comunque avrei preso il veleno pur di stare meglio...



Ciao Diletta,

sembra proprio di no ... allora. 
sono andata a rileggere per trovare, 
dove ho sbagliato nel leggerti. non lo trovo. 

Min, ha riportato, che tramite l'esperienza della madre, 
ha notato, quanto siano necessari i medicinali. 

A questa affermazione, dissenti. Spiegando il perché. 
Che basta volerlo con tutta se stessi ... 
Fai sì, riferimento ad un periodo prima, che però, 
si rischia di gettare tutto nel cesso ... per gli effetti collaterali. 

Una bella caratteristica della depressione è ... 
che con il tempo peggiora. Perciò, se ti sei ritrovata
in una situazione, che hai potuto valutare e scegliere,
sinceramente, ben venga! E ne sono contenta per te. 

Ora parli di cura ... di che cura parli? 

In alcuni casi, non basta un percorso terapeutico, 
ma anche farmacologico ... tutto qua, nada mas. 
E che ci vuole la volontà ... sinceramente, 
lo dò per scontato ... se no, non c'è nulla che ti tiri fuori. 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie. Tu sei tra coloro che mi avevano inquadrato subito. E mi avevi ben consigliato dall'inizio. Hai ragione, la paura di sè non conosce classi ed appartenenze. Purtroppo, quando il nostro nemico siamo noi stessi, ci troviamo facilmente da soli a fronteggiare lo "spavento supremo" [cit.]. E ammetto di sentirmi un po' un cretino - io che solitamente ho una così alta considerazione delle mie doti - a non avere nemmeno intuito in che acque stessi navigando. Ma questa esperienza, ovunque porti, mi ha già insegnato qualcosa.
> 
> *E sì, quando riesco a star bene, a sentirmi in pace, so che l'obiettivo da raggiungere vale tutta la fatica del viaggio.*




E questa consapevolezza ti farà arrivare alla fine di quel viaggio così faticoso, ma così utile per il proprio benessere!
:up::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anni fa mio padre comprò uno scooter.   non partiva.    o partiva dopo mille bestemmie.
> 
> c'è ammattito per capire che problema avesse.   alla fine si è arreso e ha cambiato mezzo.
> 
> se questi terapeuti non hanno voglia di ascoltarti,cambia terapeuta.  magari è vero che non hai nulla,ma almeno te lo sentirai dire da qualcuno che ti ha ascoltata





perplesso ha detto:


> appunto per questo devi cambiare terapeuta.    in giro qualcuno disposto ad ascoltarti ci deve essere,non trovi?


Ho perso le speranze...nel giro di 2 anni ho copito che è più facile  trovare un ragazzo che ti fa tutto in casa e fuori e non un terapeuta che ti ascolta...


----------



## sienne (10 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Scared,

forse, ho capito tutto alla rovescia ... 

ma è chiaro, che su certe cose non ti apri da subito. figuriamoci. 
cioè, un conto sono gli avvenimenti ... un altro, il male che senti. 

Cioè, il male che senti, e in cosa ti impedisce di affrontare le cose della vita,
uno che le prova ... le sa bene riportare, descrivere ecc. e ciò non centra nulla,
con gli avvenimenti in sé ... quelli dopo, quando te la senti. 
Un buon terapeuta, questo lo sa e lo rispetta ... figuriamoci ... 

Se senti di aver bisogno d'aiuto ... continua ... prima o poi lo troverai. 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho perso le speranze...nel giro di 2 anni ho copito che è più facile  trovare un ragazzo che ti fa tutto in casa e fuori e non un terapeuta che ti ascolta...


non buono,in entrambi i casi


----------



## lolapal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma io mi incavolo xk mi sn capitati terapeuti superficiali...mi dicono che ho superato e che ho forza visto che ne parlo sorridendo...ma io sorrido spesso per nn piangere... quindi nn me la sentirei di continuare lì. ... cioè nn credo che ci si debba conciare come disperati per poter aver attenzione da un dottore...si sa che spesso chi nn lo da a vedere sono quelli che ci sn stati peggio...loro nn indagano...due paroline e boom cambiato... boh... il mio nn ha proprio indagato...mi diceva due paroline..  e via..  e siamo gia alla millesima volta che vado e nn li sento utili... credo che davvero io sia stata la miglior terapeuta di se stessa...ma io quando urlo nn c'è mai stato nessuno,mai!! Boh credo che mi arrenderò e mi farò bastare quel che so...mi sembra una via crucis





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il punto è: come fa a dire che  non ho nulla se non ha saputo??? Cioè in  due sedute nn ci siamo detti nulla...non mi puoi liquidare così. ..non se sei un professionista... io di certe cose nn mi apro...però se dall'altra parte non chiedi...che percorso è??


Ciao cucciola, 
non arrenderti! Anche io ho avuto diversi terapeuti e solo l'ultima è stata quella giusta... o forse ero io nella "fase" giusta.
Per quanta capacità di analisi e razionalizzazione si possa avere, è difficile comunque trovare il giusto distacco da sé. A questo servono gli psicologi, ad avere una visuale diversa, quella che tu non puoi avere, perché tu ci stai dentro. Se tu non parli e non gli dici quello che veramente senti dentro, senza paura di farlo, loro non possono aiutarti, non hanno abbastanza informazioni. Non possono chiedere, devi essere tu a fidarti e ad aprirti.

La questione del sorridere e del piangere: tre anni fa io non riuscivo a parlare, piangevo e basta... alla fine ho scoperto che posso anche piangere, che posso anche far vedere che non sono sempre quella forte, quella che risolve, quella che si mette da parte e passa sopra a tutto. Ho capito che i miei sorrisi hanno un valore.

:kiss:



perplesso ha detto:


> anni fa mio padre comprò uno scooter.   non partiva.    o partiva dopo mille bestemmie.
> 
> c'è ammattito per capire che problema avesse.   alla fine si è arreso e ha cambiato mezzo.
> 
> se questi terapeuti non hanno voglia di ascoltarti,cambia terapeuta.   magari è vero che non hai nulla,ma almeno te lo sentirai dire da  qualcuno che ti ha ascoltata


Quoto... similitudine con lo scooter a parte...


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> sembra proprio di no ... allora.
> sono andata a rileggere per trovare,
> ...



Ciao Sienne,
sono andata a rileggere anch'io e ho notato che abbiamo dato un'interpretazione diversa alle frasi:
"non è vero che per guarire basta volerlo".
E Min che risponde:
"anche perché se sei depresso non lo vuoi".

Io al verbo "volere" ho dato il significato di "desiderare", desiderare di stare meglio cercando tutte le strade.

Lo so benissimo che la forza di volontà di uscirne da soli senza farmaci non serve a nulla.
Magari fosse così! 

La mia affermazione:
"io l'ho voluto con tutta me stessa" è unicamente riferita al forte desiderio di fare di tutto per stare meglio.
Nel mio caso: psicoterapia e antidepressivi prescritti dallo psichiatra.
Cura che è ancora in corso.
Se non c'è questo desiderio che penso derivi dall'istinto di sopravvivenza che ad un certo punto prende piede, nessuno ti può obbligare ad inghiottire le pillole.


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sono andata a rileggere anch'io e ho notato che abbiamo dato un'interpretazione diversa alle frasi:
> "non è vero che per guarire basta volerlo".
> E Min che risponde:
> ...


:up:
Perfettamente d'accordo. Volere (o desiderare, o istinto di sopravvivenza) significa anche chiedere aiuto: non è affatto scontato che per ottenere qualcosa basta volerla e _puff _questa cosa si avvera. Nella depressione non basta affatto volerne uscire per uscirne, anzi, se poi c'è qualcuno che ti dice "per stare meglio devi volerlo", ti deprimi ancora di più, ti senti ancora più inadeguato perché non ci riesci, e la cosa peggiora.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sono andata a rileggere anch'io e ho notato che abbiamo dato un'interpretazione diversa alle frasi:
> "non è vero che per guarire basta volerlo".
> E Min che risponde:
> ...



Ciao 

ok ... non ci siamo capite. 
e mi chiedo, in cosa sbaglio ... 
o dove sbaglio nel leggere. 

perché alla frase: NON BASTA VOLERLO ... 
per come leggo e capisco, significa ... 
si parte con il volere, cioè quella c'è, ... ma non sempre basta. 
e allora ci vuole qualcosa in più e mi porta a capire
-> volere + farmaco. E su ciò Minni lo afferma. 

E tu dissenti. 

OK ... lasciamo perdere. Non voglio fare polemica.
Era per capire ... non ci arrivo. 

Ma mi fa piacere leggere, che non la pensi, come ti ho letta ... 

Scusa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

OT ... 

credo di aver trovato, dove ho sbagliato. 
Se ti va, potremmo guardare assieme la frase?
Cioè, credo che il tutto sia racchiuso nella parola "per" ... 
Non sono certa ... ma a volte sono paroline così,
che hanno più significati, e non colgo la giusta sfumatura
e capisco male. Lo sposterei nel thread (del italiano) o in privato.
Come preferisci ... 
Nessunissima polemica ... il tema a riguardo è chiuso  ...


sienne


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sono andata a rileggere anch'io e ho notato che abbiamo dato un'interpretazione diversa alle frasi:
> "non è vero che per guarire basta volerlo".
> E Min che risponde:
> ...


:up:
hai perfettamente ragione
quando si sta così male
arrivi ad un punto
 che diventando umanamente impossibile
sopportare oltre desideri, speri di trovare
una soluzione per avere un minimo di tregua
sia mentale che fisica:e nella maggior parte dei casi
le soluzione le valuti tutte...
e ci si rivolge al farmaco per quella scintilla
di spirito di sopravvivenza che è insita in noi
credo che in generale 
ci sia molta confusione su ciò che è
la depressione e di ciò che comporti,
si può leggere la definizione di questa malattia
provare empatia, ma purtroppo solo quando la vivi
ti puoi rendere conto del vortice in cui si viene inghiottiti
auguri auguri e tanta forza a tutti


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sono andata a rileggere anch'io e ho notato che abbiamo dato un'interpretazione diversa alle frasi:
> "non è vero che per guarire basta volerlo".
> E Min che risponde:
> ...


A volte con certi mali, tipo i tumori, non bastano nè farmaci, nè buona volontà...
Lotti finchè vuoi...
Ma non hai scampo.


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A volte con certi mali, tipo i tumori, non bastano nè farmaci, nè buona volontà...
> Lotti finchè vuoi...
> Ma non hai scampo.


è vero...
quella lotta serve per tenere in vita
non tanto il paziente, ma chi ha intorno...
che situazioni dolorose...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> è vero...
> quella lotta serve per tenere in vita
> non tanto il paziente, ma chi ha intorno...
> che situazioni dolorose...


Però per esempio mia sorella ha mostrato fino all'ultimo entusiasmo e positività
Non si è mai depressa
e su certe cose è stata lucidissima fino in fondo, nonostante l'intontimento della morfina.
Fino ad un certo punto ha sperato di guarire,
poi si è resa conto, 
e ha cambiato a 180 gradi.
Secondo la sua frase: soffrire per guarire ha senso.
Soffrire per morire, no.

Laonde per cui 
Si è tolta ogni sfizio che le mancava durante l'estate, 
Poi ha preparato tutto e amen.

Disse che lottare 
sarebbe significato prolungare un'agonia 
e ha salutato il mondo e le sue cose.

Terrificante quando ha detto a suo marito
Almeno per il giorno del funerale vedi di fare tu le pulizie
che io certamente sarò impedita.

Ho notato comunque che veramente la sua malattia non l'ha portata alla depressione, anzi.
Pare come che il fisico ti doni un ultimo grande slancio di forza e benessere prima di partire.
In quello slancio, ho ancora un sms...
A fine settembre diceva evviva sono arrivati i nuovi farmaci e tornerò a lavorare.

Invece la settimana dopo è iniziato il tracollo.


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però per esempio mia sorella ha mostrato fino all'ultimo entusiasmo e positività
> Non si è mai depressa
> e su certe cose è stata lucidissima fino in fondo, nonostante l'intontimento della morfina.
> Fino ad un certo punto ha sperato di guarire,
> ...


lo so
quando sentono di essere
in procinto di raggiungere la fine
scatta in loro una lucida serenità
è spiazzante
la depressione semmai è per chi rimane
ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però per esempio mia sorella ha mostrato fino all'ultimo entusiasmo e positività
> Non si è mai depressa
> e su certe cose è stata lucidissima fino in fondo, nonostante l'intontimento della morfina.
> Fino ad un certo punto ha sperato di guarire,
> ...


Conte, è tenero e bello questo ricordo che hai di lei... 
Credo che, in qualsiasi caso, sia una questione di consapevolezza...


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> hai perfettamente ragione
> quando si sta così male
> arrivi ad un punto
> ...



Flavia, il farmaco te lo danno, poi sei tu che lo accetti o meno.
Nella mia storia personale, io l'ho accettato perché in quel momento sapevo che era la mia unica via d'uscita, nonostante la negativissima esperienza indiretta con mia madre... che ancora oggi, rifiuta, con una forza di volontà invidiabile (da un certo punto di vista) l'unica terapia che l'aiuterebbe... ma parliamo di una patologia conclamata peggiore della depressione...


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Flavia, il farmaco te lo danno, poi sei tu che lo accetti o meno.
> Nella mia storia personale,* io l'ho accettato perché in quel momento sapevo che era la mia unica via d'uscita*, nonostante la negativissima esperienza indiretta con mia madre... che ancora oggi, rifiuta, con una forza di volontà invidiabile (da un certo punto di vista) l'unica terapia che l'aiuterebbe... ma parliamo di una patologia conclamata peggiore della depressione...


sul neretto così è stato anche per me
mi rendo conto di essere stata molto sintetica
nel mio intervento precedente
e non ho spiegato bene il mio punto di vista


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul neretto così è stato anche per me
> mi rendo conto di essere stata molto sintetica
> nel mio intervento precedente
> e non ho spiegato bene il mio punto di vista



Non è sempre facile, soprattutto perché sono argomenti molto delicati...


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è sempre facile, soprattutto perché sono argomenti molto delicati...



si sono discorsi delicati
soggettivi e personali
non esiste un percorso
uguale ad un'altro
si possono prendere spunti
ma poi ognuno deve trovare
il suo cammino..


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono discorsi delicati
> soggettivi e personali
> non esiste un percorso
> uguale ad un'altro
> ...


:up:
Rispetto della soggettività... uno dei capisaldi della mia vita!


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però per esempio mia sorella ha mostrato fino all'ultimo entusiasmo e positività
> Non si è mai depressa
> e su certe cose è stata lucidissima fino in fondo, nonostante l'intontimento della morfina.
> Fino ad un certo punto ha sperato di guarire,
> ...



Davanti a tutto questo anche la depressione peggiore è ben poca cosa.
E provo imbarazzo e un po' di vergogna a parlare dei mali dell'anima poiché questi, nella maggioranza dei casi, possono essere curati.


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> Rispetto della soggettività... uno dei capisaldi della mia vita!



noto che abbiamo diverse idee in comune

è vero che il male dell'anima
non è nella maggior parte dei casi
una malattia incurabile e mortale
ma è una malattia, che crea dolore e sofferenza
in chi ne soffre e alle persone che stanno accanto
è una vita non vita 
(definisco così la depressione)
sono portata come te a parlarne quasi con pudore
perchè so che esistono malattie che oltre l'anima 
devastano il corpo,
ma credo che il modo migliore per vivere
in modo il più possibile sereno sia portare rispetto
verso ogni forma di sofferenza
(non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi)


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> noto che abbiamo diverse idee in comune
> 
> è vero che il male dell'anima
> non è nella maggior parte dei casi
> ...


Ti spieghi bene, almeno per me... sì, abbiamo punti di vista in comune... 
La sofferenza è sofferenza, per chiunque...


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> noto che abbiamo diverse idee in comune
> 
> è vero che il male dell'anima
> non è nella maggior parte dei casi
> ...



Ti quoto in tutto quello che hai scritto! :up::smile:


----------

